# Plants and African Cichlids



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So I've had my tank for about 3 years now and it currently houses mostly lake Malawi cichlids as as a few S. American Firemouth (i think) and have really only dealt with plastic plants but have always wanted to get some live ones in there.

Is there any realy hardy plants that do well with digging cichlids and a good trick to keep them rooted in the gravel?
My big diggers are Kennyi (Female) and Livingstonii


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Just a stab in the dark really, but perhaps you could try putting the plants in pots. I have no idea if that would work or not, it's just the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

i was thinking i might be able to put them in a corner and put a rock in front of it to guard it but i also want to some in the middles of the tank too


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

heres a pic of my tank currently
and another


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Shrtmann a hardy plant that could live in a cichlid aquarium would usually be Java Fern, u can attach this plant to wood with fishing line or some sort of thread and it will take root in it. that may solve ur problem about them digging it up , only down side is they take a while to grow unless in prime conditions.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Can try Anubias too, they shouldn't be planted - just attach them to a rock or driftwood etc.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

nice thanks for the tips guys. Im new to plants too so any tips are welcome too..Im thinking about slowly redesigning my tank

Dont want to freak my little guys out by doing too many changes at once...


----------

